# how to print your own Tags



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok guys I got a silkscreen press.... can you guys give me an idea of what size screen I should use and how I should go about it! please guys I need ideas of what you think?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Use a standard sized screen, this way you can fit all 5? of your sizes on one screen. 

I position S M L on one half, flip it and put XL and XX on the other half. Tape off the sizes you are not printing, and you are good to go.


----------

